# Spin off from the finger licking good thread in LL Re: Taste of a woman



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

There is a thread in LL about how semen tastes.

I am curious, what about when you go down on your wife, what do you think? Finger lickin' good?


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I love the taste of my wife! But there is more to it. I love being so close to the "action" when I bring her to orgasm with my tongue. I love feeling her move against my tongue, hearing her moan, and feeling her orgasm.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Definitely! And the scent.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

The song "Key Lime Pie" sums up my feelings about it. Yes, I enjoy it.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

it is finger licking good.
i miss it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Most of the time it smells and tastes pretty good. I can tell when she's ovulating and then it's heaven, I just want to bury my face there for a long time.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> Most of the time it smells and tastes pretty good. I can tell when she's ovulating and then it's heaven, I just want to bury my face there for a long time.


:iagree: I often just rub my face on her.... she loves it... I love it. Her scent makes my heart race.:smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband has told me "eating at the Y is his favorite thing" - I can not even orgasm this way...only twice so far that I recall. 

For a short time, he seemed "not as into it".. .and of course I noticed this... I notice everything... even though I can not get off, I love the fact he wants to go there (since I have gotten past the hang ups of the past where I pushed him away)..... so it was bothering me... and I caused some conflict over it ....He was too embarrassed to tell me I didn't taste good, he didn't want to hurt my feelings. 

Accually I was THRILLED To hear that ! Because what I was thinking in my head was WAY worse.. he was loosing desire for me....didn't like it anymore, pleasing me has become a chore. Nope, those thoughts were tormenting to me. 

It was definitely a solvable thing.... I recently started taking *Fish oil*... I stopped , and well ...all back to loving it again , enthusiam again, I could feel I had him "back". 

I need his desire or it would be hollow for me, I want a little bit of selfish lust in the act ya know, on his part. 

A man either likes it or he doesn't. I'm happy mine does ...so long as I pass on the fish oil, that is.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I freakin' LOVE it. If I am being honest though, my wife tastes/smells pretty strong. Not necessarily bad just strong and sometimes it is harder to take than others..


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

LemonLime said:


> I am curious, what about when you go down on your wife, what do you think? Finger lickin' good?


Heaven....

The ph of the female genitalia is usually slightly lower than the rest of the body. (i.e. It is slightly acidic) The taste vaguely reminds me of citrus sometimes


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> Heaven....
> 
> The ph of the female genitalia is usually slightly lower than the rest of the body. (i.e. It is slightly acidic) The taste vaguely reminds me of citrus sometimes


I'd agree with this, it's kind of a citrus flavor (but not like any fruit per-se), but for me it's not the taste/smell so much as the intimacy that I enjoy most about it.


----------



## Frustrated Man (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes. Unfortunately wife does not want this or anything else. Even though she has strong orgasms when I go down on her. Or, I should say, when I used to go down on her.


----------



## nameuser (Mar 30, 2012)

I think it's obvious from reading this thread that men like giving oral to their wife far more than vice versa. The general consensus among men seems to be that they love it and that it tastes good. Would women say the same about giving oral to their husbands? No. Freakin. Way.


----------



## DanglingDaisy (Mar 26, 2012)

To put it crassly for guys-would you *enjoy* shoving a banana all the way down your throat?

Oral sex performed on a guy is WAY different. Also factor in that a lot of women aren't as *into* the enjoyment of oral sex as men...

Also understand with the stat of 1 out of 4 women being sexually abused in North America...chances are high there are guys out there forcing it literally down our throats-and the emotional impact that has.

I am one of those few women. I LOVED,LOVED,LOVED going down on a guy-it was to the point of orgasm for me. One selfish nasty guy changed all that. It was his selfish expectation of wanting ONLY that all the time...to the point of forcing it on me. It's taken me 18 years from that tramatic time,to not emotionally wanna run away,when thinking of going down on a guy. My throat closes up...and I get shaky.

I'm GLAD I lucked out on a partner that had a low sex drive for so many years and doesn't enjoy oral as many men crave 

A part of me wishes I enjoyed it as I once did...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Oh, airplane. You iz cool. :lol:


im just wondering why he is going down on bananas :scratchhead:


. Y

o o


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

LemonLime said:


> There is a thread in LL about how semen tastes.
> 
> I am curious, what about when you go down on your wife, what do you think? Finger lickin' good?


I love it. At least my wife's. Sometimes it tastes sweeter or different than others, but I'm down for it almost anytime. Wish she liked the taste as much as I do, kissing after that is a major turn on for me but she won't go there.


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

COguy said:


> I love it. At least my wife's. Sometimes it tastes sweeter or different than others, but I'm down for it almost anytime. Wish she liked the taste as much as I do, kissing after that is a major turn on for me but she won't go there.


Was about to go there. That's the one drawback for me. I'd like to kiss both but that is NOT happening. It's either one or the other


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

I kiss after, and hubby loves it, didn't realize so many men thought that was hot. Cool to know. Have to admit though, hubby says he loves taste, but when I kiss him usually don't taste anything.:smthumbup:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

DanglingDaisy said:


> To put it crassly for guys-would you *enjoy* shoving a banana all the way down your throat?
> 
> Oral sex performed on a guy is WAY different. Also factor in that a lot of women aren't as *into* the enjoyment of oral sex as men...
> 
> ...


Im sorry that happened to you Daisy. 

But how many wives let this happen? Some ******* takes advantage of them tricks them/plays them/ whatever. Simply to get his rocks off. No emotional attachment, possibly no commitment or dating. Just "fooling around". 

And us husbands are left with the consequences. Wives who associate bj's with ******* jerks.

Sorry if I came across like a jerk, just a sore subject with me. 

edit: btw, I love the taste,feel, sights of my wife down there. Especially her reaction when she cums. Again and again.


----------



## Frustrated Man (Apr 2, 2012)

reset button said:


> *I kiss after, and hubby loves it, didn't realize so many men thought that was hot.* Cool to know. Have to admit though, hubby says he loves taste, but when I kiss him usually don't taste anything.:smthumbup:


That is hot. Good for you. Your husband is a lucky man.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Absolutely the most fantastic set of smells and tastes on earth. If she didn't pull me up, I'd stay there and we may not get to anything else. I have nothing else to compare it to. I just know it speaks to my central sexual nervous system, and it carries powerful messages. I need to work on my vocabulary because I just do not have words to describe how much I LOVE giving my wife oral ...


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

nameuser said:


> I think it's obvious from reading this thread that men like giving oral to their wife far more than vice versa. The general consensus among men seems to be that they love it and that it tastes good. Would women say the same about giving oral to their husbands? No. Freakin. Way.


That's where you are quite wrong; I love giving my husband a BJ, whenever, wherever. Such a turn on for me. I on the other hand, receive it maybe four times a year... bare, not bare.. doesn't matter. Four times a year.. if I'm lucky otherwise twice a year.


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

COguy said:


> Wish she liked the taste as much as I do, kissing after that is a major turn on for me but she won't go there.


Is it the same kind of turn on if your wife plays with herself, has a lick of her finger than proceeds to ask you to lick her finger clean??


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

barbieDoll said:


> Is it the same kind of turn on if your wife plays with herself, has a lick of her finger than proceeds to ask you to lick her finger clean??


She won't do that either, but yes that would totally turn me on. Not as much as sucking off my tongue after the deed though. Maybe it's because I love kissing so much.

My wife is so grossed out by her own juice she won't play with herself. I'm surprised she lets me go down there at all.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

mmmm, tastes great


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Yes, but is it less filling?


depends if theres yeast in it


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> To both quotes: What others?


yeah, we want names man!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> EWWW.
> 
> :lol:


what?
you eat bread dont you? :scratchhead:


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> To both quotes: What others?


I meant to other times. Like when she's ovulating its super sweet, like candy. Some other times its more vinegar like.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> In all seriousness? The things I learn on here.
> Different tastes during different times of the month - I honestly didn't know that.


i have never really noticed very much and i have done it at all times during the month, including on their period. just didnt notice a lot of difference.

the only time i really noticed a difference was when it was sometime during the day quite a bit after a bath or shower and right after a bath or shower when all the good tasties were washed away and replaced with the taste of soap.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> It's the same as a man's pudding.
> 
> What you eat can make it a treat, or something you don't care to repeat.


LOL


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Wowsa.


:scratchhead:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Never mind, I thought you said you did it during that time, too. I think you said you didn't, right?


oops, thanks for pointing out the misspelling, but yes, during that time too.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

LemonLime said:


> There is a thread in LL about how semen tastes.
> 
> I am curious, what about when you go down on your wife, what do you think? Finger lickin' good?


My husband told me I taste sweet. I didn't believe him (thought he was joking) until I tasted it and it is sweet, my juices.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Never mind, I thought you said you did it during that time, too. I think you said you didn't, right?


Put a tampon in, wash up and then have fun.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> In all seriousness? The things I learn on here.
> Different tastes during different times of the month - I honestly didn't know that.


The thickness and taste change drastically right around ovulation. It becomes more of a silky texture and sweeter right after ovulation.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Again - in all seriousness?
> I am all for sex during menstruation, if both are okay with it. Some women (ahem) have a sex drive that's off the charts, even more so during that time of the month. And it can make the cramping almost pleasant.
> But oral...well, it sounds like nothing for the faint of heart.


I'm willing to lick the tip during that time (preferably with a tampon in). That's all she really likes anyway. But she usually says no. She has to be super horny to allow me down there with all that going on.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Rainwater :/

Don't mind it though


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

only time it taste bad is when she on antibioatics.
kinda bitter but I still dive right in.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Antibiotics have a rep for giving women yeast infections. That could be part of the weird taste.


Bake some muffins while you're down there.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Cherry muffins if it's that time...urgh, let's not go there.


its only a strong iron taste.
we can skip the iron pills during that time.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> I commend you brave men. I will never complain about tastes anymore, or swallowing.
> My respect, boys.


youre a good woman


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Again - in all seriousness?
> I am all for sex during menstruation, if both are okay with it. Some women (ahem) have a sex drive that's off the charts, even more so during that time of the month. And it can make the cramping almost pleasant.
> But oral...well, it sounds like nothing for the faint of heart.


Yup, what he said. Usually only when both of us get carried away. It's only with my GF that this has been an option, but I've tried a lot of new things with her. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Too bad this wasn't a poll.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Love Song said:


> Too bad this wasn't a poll.


more like a test, theres only one right answer.


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> more like a test, theres only one right answer.


Some like it, some don't. Barring any medical issue, there should not be a major deal about going down. It's fun and what brings a smile to their face, should put one on yours.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

LemonLime said:


> There is a thread in LL about how semen tastes.
> 
> I am curious, what about when you go down on your wife, what do you think? Finger lickin' good?


Yep just like chicken!


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Love the taste of her. It's a bit bitter, not bad though. For me it's not her taste but it's HER, the most intimate part of her I get to engage all my senses. 

She thinks tasting or touching herself is gross so she won't kiss me if I've gone down on her. I never had qualms about kissing her after she went down on me (although she never completed me with her mouth). One time she forgot I had gone down on her and she did kiss me afterwards, that turned me on so much. I wish she'd drop some of the hangups she has about sex and just enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

committed_guy said:


> Love the taste of her. It's a bit bitter, not bad though. For me it's not her taste but it's HER, the most intimate part of her I get to engage all my senses.
> 
> She thinks tasting or touching herself is gross so *she won't kiss me if I've gone down on her*. I never had qualms about kissing her after she went down on me (although she never completed me with her mouth). One time she forgot I had gone down on her and she did kiss me afterwards, that turned me on so much. I wish she'd drop some of the hangups she has about sex and just enjoy it to the fullest.


My wife is similar, she'll touch herself but she doesn't want to kiss for a while after I've gone down on her. I've tried to convince her that it's really no big deal but something about it bugs her.

I don't really push it, but still I'd like to kiss more often during sex and we typically don't have sex these days w/o me giving her oral sex.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the term red wings come to mind.


Did you earn your red wings yet?

I did many times over.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> the term red wings come to mind.
> 
> 
> Did you earn your red wings yet?
> ...


red, brown, cheese, and yeast wings all around here.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

discouraged1 said:


> red, brown, cheese, and yeast wings all around here.


hey, makes for a good balanced meal


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

barbieDoll said:


> Is it the same kind of turn on if your wife plays with herself, has a lick of her finger than proceeds to ask you to lick her finger clean??


YES...and YES!!!! :smthumbup:
That would definitely do it...


----------

